# Visiting Hayfield, Peak District



## westella (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi,

Me and my family are going to Hayfield for 2 weeks over Christmas and New year and was wondering if there was any interesting explores nearby or within a 30 - 40 mile drive.

Jim


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 28, 2021)

Here's a map to start you off with








Abandoned places in Derby for buildings, urbex, photo shoots


We've mapped the best abandoned places in in Derby, United Kingdom for urban explorers or photo shoots. Use our search engine to find a derelict location near you.




www.shothotspot.com





And there's the Lido at Hayfield.








Hayfield Lido, Derbyshire, June 2019


1. The History Very little info about this magical place on the web. It was apparently constructed as a private pool as part of a Country Club that operated in the late 20's early 30's. In the late 30s it became open to members who paid a fee to join. The pool was fed by a mountain stream and...




www.derelictplaces.co.uk


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2021)

Hugh's been very kind there Jim. Remember it's called "exploring", so you need to put some leg work into finding places, rather than just asking...


----------



## Roderick (Oct 28, 2021)

The lido Hugh mentions is actually at little hayfield very close to the pub there. You are well placed for the pumping/filter station at kinder reservoir and a few old stone mines on top of cracken edge but you can find dozens of places within 10 or 20 miles of there never mind 30 or 40 miles.


----------

